# Christmas Greeting



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

Must take this opportunity to wish all the fishing boat fans A Merry Christmas and a prosperious New Year.Think of me i am working christmas day,all say a big "aah"
Cheers, Wully.(Pint) (Thumb)


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

There will no be much happening in Scabster on Christmas Day Wully so be sure and no wark too hard !
Ill take this oppr0tunty to extend Willies Best Wishes to all those in the RNLI who are on call and all the lads and lassies who will be at sea .
Derek


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

Wully..........'Aah!!!!!!
Working or not, Merry Christmas.
Steve


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

A' the best fae the NE of Scotland. Happy Christmas and a "merry" New Year to all

(Thumb) [=P]


----------



## allan besant (Feb 5, 2006)

All the best for xmas and new year Wullie. And all the best to one and all for the festive season and 2007.--------------Allan.


----------



## Norman Trewren (Sep 27, 2005)

Merry Christmas, Wullie and a great 2007

All the Best to you and yours

Norman


----------



## Trawldoor (Feb 3, 2006)

Seasons greetings to all.

Trawldoor


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

All the best to everybody, really enjoyed this site since I found it earlier this year, and have met up with some of the members as far apart as Brixham and Macduff! A friendly lot, have a good Xmas and New Year.


----------



## Clem (Apr 27, 2006)

Best wishes and kindest regards to all, have a great festivities.

Clem


----------



## ally (Aug 22, 2006)

Wishing all the members a very merry Xmas and a happy 2007 from a very cold Cullen (Thumb)


----------



## martin johns (Apr 4, 2006)

Christmas Greetings & a Happy New Year to all the fishing boat enthusiasts from Plymouth. 
What a great website.....until I found it in April I didn't know so many shared my passion. Martin.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Happy Christmas and best wishes for a safe and prosperous New year. 

Roger Griffiths


----------



## terence (Aug 14, 2005)

happy christmas to all terry music man


----------



## brixhamrfc (Aug 5, 2005)

And festive greetings to all from darkest Brixham.....notice that this is now the second busiest gallery section on the website......so glad I uploaded a few photos 300+ pages ago, into the other vessels section to kick this off. Despite some negative comments from members who obviously dont like fishing vessels, I am so pleased to see this gallery flourish.....and delighted to have met so many like minded souls.....see you for the Trawler Race in June ......? Trev Brixham R.F.C.


----------

